# CSS TRIO12 Sonosub Tuned To 21hz



## knobert (Nov 9, 2009)

I ventured allong this website by chance looking for a deal on a sub...........
Two weeks later with some great help (Mike P and Tonyvb) and an awesome sub (thanks Bob) I put together my first ever audio DIY in the form of a Sonosub.

The plan was to build a sub on a budget and it came together nicely with CSS's great price and some donated materials and tools

In the end I created a four and a half foot tall sonosub that is only 16 3/4" in diameter with a 6" sonotube port that is 34 inches long. The total effective volume of the sonosub is 4.73 cuft (134 litre) tuned to 20.8 hz.

I Decided against top and bottom plates and found some nice legs at Ikea of all places.
Currently I am just teting it out and will hopefully finish it sometime next week (sand, primer and paint)

Lastly, I am currently driving it with one of my channels from my Rotel RMB1075 and it is awesome. Unfortunately due to upgraditis and morepowerendology I may have to contact CSS and order up a BASH 500 for my new years present!!!!!

Pictures coming later this weekend,
feel free to question or comment


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Looking forward to the pics! It's good that you used 6" diameter tube for a port, it can easily handle the higher air speed from the bigger amp you'll be getting.


----------



## knobert (Nov 9, 2009)

Photos!! Enjoy

BTW, it is a nickel in the driver photos


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

How does it sound?


----------



## knobert (Nov 9, 2009)

its sounds awesome, but like I said before I need more power now!
Unfortunately that is in the distant future because my wife is due after xmas.... oh well

BTW I also recommend that if anyone is building a sub to purchase one of the CSS mounting kits, it makes final hook up and mounting very easy.


----------



## knobert (Nov 9, 2009)

Sorry guys my project has stalled out for a bit due to cold weather and a pregnant wife..... I will try and update things in the new year.

Merry XMAS


----------

